# sakakibara mocking dana, silvia, and ufc...



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

JPN MMA News-from SAMURAI nation - DSE president mock UFC.....Tim Silvia run away from Fedor?

found this link and its kinda engrishy, but you kind of get the gist of it...can anyone verify that this interview with sakakibara is authentic/accurate? it seems like he is blatantly and disrespectfully calling out dana and all of his fighters which he usually doesnt do...this is a definite change from saka's usual professional and respectful tone...maybe something got lost in translation?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*So true. White is afraid of Pride because he can't control what's going on. I would love for Silva, Mirko, or Fedor to fight in November in the UFC. Pride owns the UFC, hands down.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I getting sick of both owner disrespect towards their rival organizations. Boths organizations are great and have top fighters. I just wish they could come to agreements and prove who is the best. Until then they should both shut up.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*hahah*

i think more people should see this if its legit


----------



## slamjam (Sep 24, 2006)

Pride better than UFC or UFC better than pride is the stupidest arguement I have ever heard. I guess pride has more fighters in their roster. They have really good heavyweights and thats about it. All the other divisions are owned by UFC fighters. Again I am not saying one is better than the other. With the style of the ring I actually prefer the octagon over the pride ring. The only good thing with the pride ring is that the spectators get a better view but I would like to fight in an octagon over the pride ring. I agree with asskicker, Dont jump into conclusions before anything actually happens.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*naw dude*

ur just flat out wrong


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*and i dont think its stupid*

they should pay attention to what they fans wanna see...


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

interview is so bad look likes it is wrote from my brothers porno addict retard baby


----------



## DrVanNostrand (Sep 27, 2006)

liveson777 said:


> i think more people should see this if its legit


exactly my thoughts...i hope dana out of all people come across it...



slamjam said:


> I guess pride has more fighters in their roster. They have really good heavyweights and thats about it. All the other divisions are owned by UFC fighters.


fedor and who? doesnt matter...FEDOR...

franklin is cool and a pretty good fighter, but silva would end up getting the best of him...

crocop and liddell? c'mon, seriously...

welterweight however, thats a different story...

and ufc doesnt even have a lightweight to compete with takanori...

i still love UFC and enjoy watching it, but lets face reality...so many people wouldnt defend the superiority of pride if it really wasnt "better." your definition of "better" is up to you and thats where the argument usually lies...


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*i think u made great points*

you right i agree


----------



## slamjam (Sep 24, 2006)

DrVanNostrand said:


> exactly my thoughts...i hope dana out of all people come across it...
> 
> 
> fedor and who? doesnt matter...FEDOR...
> ...


crocop and liddell is a good one and we have to see. anyone against fedor is Fedor. welterweight and middle weight is UFC then. am I right?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

The funny thing is that it is just an example of what Dana and Sakakibara say all the time about each other, just not necessarily always in front of a journalist. I'm not suprised that either organization feels that they are better than the other. Hell, they definitely have the fans debating over it.


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

Franklin and Silva wouldn't fight, to big a difference in weight. Chuck probably wouldn't fight Crocop for the same reason. I would love to see a couple of Pride guys fight in the cage but I don't like the ring. To me it is a boxing ring and doesn't transfer well to mma. I am surprised about the talk of Wandy ko'ing Chuck after the Vitor and Tito fights. I've seen Wandy fight in pride a bunch but from what I've seen he is 0-2 in the ufc.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

Vitor and Tito were over 5 years ago, ALOT changes dude...


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

It does change, but the interview made it seem like a for sure ko for Wandy. Noone can say that about this possible fight. Funny how UFC points the finger at pride and pride points the finger at ufc.


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

pride has the better fighters hands down


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i think st.pierre would do well in pride


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hawkdomination said:


> Franklin and Silva wouldn't fight, to big a difference in weight. Chuck probably wouldn't fight Crocop for the same reason. I would love to see a couple of Pride guys fight in the cage but I don't like the ring. To me it is a boxing ring and doesn't transfer well to mma. I am surprised about the talk of Wandy ko'ing Chuck after the Vitor and Tito fights. I've seen Wandy fight in pride a bunch but from what I've seen he is 0-2 in the ufc.


I hate when people compare Silvas UFC fights that were years ago then after improving a lot he won tons in pride and they never say anything about liddell coming to Pride getting his ass kicked and knocked out by Rampage who has lost badly to Silva twice. You obviously know nothing about silva if you can only compare him to fights that were years ago. I am not saying he would beet liddell hands down because I think it could go either way but if your gonna talk about his loses atleast throw in Liddells loses to.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

first off pride has no WW's(170lb) so there is nothing to compare there second mirko is about the same weight as chuck mirko doesnt really drop weight for fights and fights at 225ish chuck walks around at about that weight and drops weight to make 205 i wouldnt bet on him in that fight but he always has his chance with that lucky ko punch like he did to allistair and i would have given middleweights to pride but with the way hendo has been fighting lately im not sure


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i agree with steveo. every good fighter has their losses. and remember you have ur good days and ur bad days. a chuck fan is gonna say he will win vice versa. truth is u never know until it happens cause anything can happen in a fight


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

cabby said:


> i agree with steveo. every good fighter has their losses. and remember you have ur good days and ur bad days. a chuck fan is gonna say he will win vice versa. truth is u never know until it happens cause anything can happen in a fight


Shogun and Fedor are great examples of that.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

fedor always has good days


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

cabby said:


> fedor always has good days


He did lose once (not in pride). Shogun's loss to Coleman is the other thing i was referring to.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

well yeah he did lose once. every fighter has a loss


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

He lost a fight he was dominating and then got cut and the fight got stopped


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

That interviews funny,haha


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

asskicker said:


> He lost a fight he was dominating and then got cut and the fight got stopped



Lol he wasnt even dominating it was the first punch and they guy missed with his fist and his elbow clipped fedors eye and he started bleeding pretty badly. They fought again and fedor abosolutely beat the shit out of the guy and got a TKO.


----------

